

Vim as a python IDE : some neat plugins and TIPS - eerpini
http://blog.dispatched.ch/2009/05/24/vim-as-python-ide/

======
djacobs
I've been coding Python in Vim for a while but hadn't heard of a lot of these.
Nice find.

